# Took Pics today What is wrong????



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so Today I tried a photo shoot and I have no idea why my focus is so off. I know I had a pretty wide Aperture for a lot of them but I also tried closing it a bit more and also played with shutter speeds to not avail. My focus was set to AF one shot, and I would use the center point, focus on my subject then recompose the photo and still did not have good focus. My exposure was all over the place too. I had a really hard time with my settings so I would appreciate any feedback on why you think my exposure or focus was off? Also how can I go back see what settings my camera was on now that I have downloaded the photos?

#1






#2





#3





#4






#5


----------



## MTVision (Jan 16, 2012)

Every picture posted was at f/1.8 - completely wide open. Pretty sure that should tell you why focus is off since its been discussed on your other threads. Do you understand the your distance plays a huge role in DOF? The closer you are - the shallower the DOF - higher chance of missed focus.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it possible you left your focus on servo, rather then one-shot? That would account for the focus following your AF point after you moved it to compose. 

Also, how did you get the sunlight effect in #4?


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 16, 2012)

What exactly were you trying to get on these photos?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

I could be wrong, her style looks like she is aiming for a look you would see in a poster for a clothing line in a mall. Maybe Pacsun or American Eagle. Something like that. 


Redirect Notice

Redirect Notice

Redirect Notice


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, her style looks like she is aiming for a look you would see in a poster for a clothing line in a mall. Maybe Pacsun or American Eagle. Something like that.
> 
> The links are safe (Flickr)
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with style - its the fact that she's shooting wide open and wondering why she missed focus. 

Togalive - are you talking about focus and recomposing. If so, you definitely should not focus and recompose when shooting wide open.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you see what I mean how it has similarities to a pacsun or Ae poster? Not saying there aren't technical issues, someone asked what she was trying to get out of these photos, and I think that's it. I think that's the style she's shooting for.

I also think her style sticks out more then the average Mom photographing her kids.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

I think she could be great if she got the basics down. She seems to have a good eye. Shooting wide open to get a shallow DOF and then missing focus isn't going to help her any though. Use a smaller aperture! Jeez - even at f/11 (really small aperture) and 4 feet away you are still going to have a shallow DOF.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> I think she could be great if she got the basics down. She seems to have a good eye. Shooting wide open to get a shallow DOF and then missing focus isn't going to help her any though. Use a smaller aperture! Jeez - even at f/11 (really small aperture) and 4 feet away you are still going to have a shallow DOF.



Agree. BTW I might be getting a DSLR in a month or two, so this aparture jargon will actually apply to me!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> I think she could be great if she got the basics down. She seems to have a good eye. Shooting wide open to get a shallow DOF and then missing focus isn't going to help her any though. Use a smaller aperture! Jeez - even at f/11 (really small aperture) and 4 feet away you are still going to have a shallow DOF.



Yes, I understand and I did change my setting frequently while shooting and now I don't know if I can go back to see what settings I was using?? Is there an app for windows that would allow me to see the DoF on my other photos?? It would be so much easier this way for me to compare them......


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

togalive said:


> Is it possible you left your focus on servo, rather then one-shot? That would account for the focus following your AF point after you moved it to compose.
> 
> Also, how did you get the sunlight effect in #4?


 At first, yes and then I caught the problem early on in the shoot and switched to one shot.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

You have photoshop right?? Photoshop comes with bridge.  Bridge has an option at the top that says metadata. You can also filter your photos in bridge by the metadata such as choosing what aperture was used....I'll post a screen shot in a second.  You can also do a focus test on your lens...


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 17, 2012)

The two thing I would remove from Photography if I could

1. The term "I always shoot wide open"

2. Every 50mm1.8 lens on the planet

LMAO


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

thinkricky said:


> What exactly were you trying to get on these photos?



Not sure what you mean but I have had issues with my focus and exposure so I'm working on that. Really I just wanted to shoot today and then couldn't get anything right while I was there!!! So I'm going to try and figure it out so I can go back to this same spot and try again maybe this weekend.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

If you have photoshop or bridge you can open an image in either and view the metadata.

#2 was shot at 1.8, SS1/80 and ISO 100. On a Rebel T2i you should be able to handle a much higher ISO, even closer to 800 or 1600, and that will let you close down 4-5 stops without altering your SS.

ETA- You also need to fix your burn/dodge on #4, I can see the flair around the building and tree


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

Bossy said:


> If you have photoshop or bridge you can open an image in either and view the metadata.
> 
> #2 was shot at 1.8, SS1/80 and ISO 100. On a Rebel T1 you should be able to handle a much higher ISO, even closer to 800 or 1600, and that will let you close down 4-5 stops without altering your SS.


 Not sure what app your using but I shot with a rebel T2i?? And I think my ISO was 200..... but I did up the ISO at one point but the photos seemed a bit overexposed so I took it back down.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

In the upper right you see Film and an arrow - click on that and choose metadata

I still don't get why you shot at f/1.8 - especially with 2 people. Most people can't even get 2 eyes in focus at 1.8....


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > If you have photoshop or bridge you can open an image in either and view the metadata.
> ...



Yeah sorry, its late and I'm not familiar with Canon models. But you did shoot that one with 100  If the photos seemed overexposed, you could've closed down


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> thinkricky said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly were you trying to get on these photos?
> ...



You had issues with focus because of your aperture and shallow DOF. If you wanted to improve focus then use f/5.6 to be on the safe side and once you can nail focus everytime then try something a little wider.  You are kind of doing the same things and expecting different results.  Also, these are all edited right?


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Elizabeth30 said:
> 
> 
> > thinkricky said:
> ...



Yep they are edited. I am checking the photos with the bridge thingy now. I have never used it before, great feature!! I did find a spot where I adjusted the aperture to f/3.2 but I think the reason I stopped it back down is because they where over exposed and I do not have a good enough understanding on controlling exposure. I tried my exposure comp, and then i even tried shooting in Shutter priority but i have a big handful of blown out photos from today to. So I think with this bridge I can go back and look at the settings and try to piece together why they didn't work.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

The best way I learned how exposure worked was to set up a still life outside (because the lighting was good) and put my camera on a tripod, turn it to manual, and then just start spinning dials and figuring it out. There's no pressure that way either, since your still life wont be impatient


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

Raising your aperture to 3.2 wouldn't cause blown out pictures compared to 1.8

Aperture is the opening of the lens.  Large aperture = wide opening = lots of light gets in (f/1.8)
Small aperture = small opening = less light gets in (f/11)

Shutter speed is the amount of time light gets in. Long shutter speeds let in more light and fast shutter speeds let in less light. 1/4000 is really fast and 1/30 is pretty slow. 

Aperture and shutter speed work together. Using an aperture of 1.8 in sunlight you will need a FAST shutter speed so you don't get overexposed photos. So...if you have a lot of overexposed photos from today it probably wasn't because you used f/3.2 - more than likely it was due to your aperture being wide open and letting in a lot of light.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > *I think she could be great if she got the basics down.* *She seems to have a good eye*. Shooting wide open to get a shallow DOF and then missing focus isn't going to help her any though. Use a smaller aperture! Jeez - even at f/11 (really small aperture) and 4 feet away you are still going to have a shallow DOF.
> ...



All you have to do is check the exif data.
To do that, you would open an image in a windows based viewer, right click on the image, then click the details tab.
There are other ways, but this is the quicky.

There is no app to let you see depth of field. There are , however, depth of field calculators.
Since I assume you speak of images you have already captured, this would be referred to as your aperture and or Fstop which can be seen in the previously mentioned exif data.

You might be dangerous once you learn what the hell you're doing.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 17, 2012)

The problem a lot of people do wrong, is they don't just change one thing and see the effect.

They change the aperture and the ISO and then add  Exp Comp. and then they don't know what happened. and they blame the wrong thing

 Change one thing at a time


----------



## Ms.Nash (Jan 17, 2012)

I think these are all improvements on what you have posted on the forum thus far except for maybe the skyline one . Like already stated your DOF was 1.8 which is not even your lenses (did u say 50mm 1.8 lens) sweet spot for sharpness. Try 3.2 and up. You just need to keep working on the technical while continuing to develop your style cuz I think it's there. .and if you focus with your back button you can focus and recompose......... But what do I know?


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Raising your aperture to 3.2 wouldn't cause blown out pictures compared to 1.8
> 
> Aperture is the opening of the lens.  Large aperture = wide opening = lots of light gets in (f/1.8)
> Small aperture = small opening = less light gets in (f/11)
> ...



Ok just looked at some of my over exposed photos. the info is:
f/13 1/6, the photo was also pretty blury which I'm assuming would be from the super slow shutter. 
Then I have a blown out photo with
f/5 1/40 - shutter still too slow
 i was going to write more about my photos and info but i'm so tired i'm seeing double. i better get to bed. I have to be up in about 5 hours with the kidos for school so I'll finish my post tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 17, 2012)

Change one thing at a time, so you can see the changes for that particular variable of the exposure triangle.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

Ms.Nash said:
			
		

> I think these are all improvements on what you have posted on the forum thus far except for maybe the skyline one . Like already stated your DOF was 1.8 which is not even your lenses (did u say 50mm 1.8 lens) sweet spot for sharpness. Try 3.2 and up. You just need to keep working on the technical while continuing to develop your style cuz I think it's there. .and if you focus with your back button you can focus and recompose......... But what do I know?



Focus and recomposing changes the plane of focus slightly. So if you only have a couple inches of DOF then that slight change is going to cause you to miss focus. Doesn't matter if you lock focus with the half press of the shutter button or BBF. When shooting wide open the slightest focusing error (without focus and recompose) can cause you to miss focus so recomposing isn't going to help that at all.


----------



## hydkaran420 (Jan 17, 2012)

So you tried f13, f5 and then with f1.8...??? But why ? Why didn't you tried step by step ? You gotta know and understand exposure first. But I gotta say you really got a very good eye... Go on...

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Ms.Nash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! That's probably why they are off then! Ok but here's another question on my settings. Some times the AF was tring to focus more than just the middle point. like 3 or 4 points. is there a way to use just one AF point and not whatever the camera "thinks" it should use?


----------



## Edsport (Jan 17, 2012)

You can also use a web based viewer to see the exif. Jeffrey's Exif viewer


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > Ms.Nash said:
> ...


Yes, you need to go into your menu or your focussing buttons to select a single point.  I never allow my camera to decide where it wants to focus, too much chance of an error, and I shoot mainly landscape.  It's even more crucial with portrait work as you want the eyes in focus.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> YES! That's probably why they are off then! Ok but here's another question on my settings. Some times the AF was tring to focus more than just the middle point. like 3 or 4 points. is there a way to use just one AF point and not whatever the camera "thinks" it should use?



#1 ) READ YOUR MANUAL!!!!!!!!!
#2) Pick up a book and start reading. Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera (9780817439392): Bryan Peterson: Books

I can understand asking questions on the forum but you seem to not understand some of the basics. Instead of asking question after question why not just pick up a book and spend a week reading it? It's actually a very simple read. Reading your manual also helps. 

It's not even to crap on you but I just can't grasp people asking question after question when it takes 2 seconds to look something with a google search.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > I think she could be great if she got the basics down. She seems to have a good eye. Shooting wide open to get a shallow DOF and then missing focus isn't going to help her any though. Use a smaller aperture! Jeez - even at f/11 (really small aperture) and 4 feet away you are still going to have a shallow DOF.
> ...



Cool! And if you start shooting everything wide open , I will fly to Florida and kick your bootie into the nearest swamp... gators and all!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> In the upper right you see Film and an arrow - click on that and choose metadata
> 
> I still don't get why you shot at f/1.8 - especially with 2 people. Most people can't even get 2 eyes in focus at 1.8....



Not to mention that most lens are not at their sharpest wide open anyway!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 17, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:


> 2. Every 50mm1.8 lens on the planet



Guns don't kill people, other people do.   Same analogy


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> My focus was set to AF one shot, and I would use the center point, focus on my subject then recompose the photo and still did not have good focus. My exposure was all over the place too. I had a really hard time with my settings so I would appreciate any feedback on why you think my exposure or focus was off?



You're shooting wide open (a no-no in itself for the 1.8). You focus, and recompose and shoot. No wonder your focus is off, if what you're focusing on isn't when you end up shooting exactly. Focusing and recomposing doesn't work well when you shoot wide open with a 1.8, since the DoF is too shallow. If you had auto metering on, this could also be why your exposure was off as well.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > MTVision said:
> ...


Ok, but f 1.8 is what I want to shoot people and random objects with right??? Hahahaha!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 17, 2012)

Get a notebook to carry with you and make notes about EVERYTHING. The light-how much, where it is, what kind of light it is... The camera settings, the buildings around you, etc.
It does a couple of things for you-first it makes you STOP and THINK about every element of the images you are about to make. It forces you to take notice of the settings you are coming up with becuase you are about to write them down. You'll immediately notice HEY! My shutter can't be that low.
Then when you go back and look at the images you will be able to look at the notes and see things you don't see in the image thru those notes. 

you have got to learn to watch your shutter speed. If you are in aperture priority and you see your shutter at less than 1/125 with a live subject you have to do something to make that come back up. Either reduce the aperture number or raise the ISO. You will never get a decent shot with shutter speeds that low.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 17, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...



I think the easiest way to shoot at wide open apertures is by using live view. On my D90 I set everything as desired, enable liveview, start to focus, once focus locks I zoom in as it will zoom in on the locked face, continue focusing untill desired focus is there and fire away.

I usually do this at any aperture, although when stopped down it gets difficult to see unless your in a well lit situation.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 17, 2012)

A watermark to be proud of.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth,

*You have completely the wrong idea about how forums are best used.
It is truly impossible to correct every conceivable foolish step you are making without any basic knowledge.
You will wear out your welcome very quickly, no matter how pleasant your attitude.

Read the references you were given.
Read the manual.

Stop doing 'shoots'
Just take pictures for instruction as you learn different facts.
And then start taking pictures for real.*


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 17, 2012)

GnipGnop said:


> Elizabeth30 said:
> 
> 
> > My focus was set to AF one shot, and I would use the center point, focus on my subject then recompose the photo and still did not have good focus. My exposure was all over the place too. I had a really hard time with my settings so I would appreciate any feedback on why you think my exposure or focus was off?
> ...



KEY!!! When you turn your head side to side your nose is then in a different distance from the subject-so is your sensor. It can be as much as an inch or two. Shooting wide open that just jacked the whole focus. Toggle to the focus point that lands where you want your focus to fall or you will never achieve focus wide open. 
Or better yet, stop shooting wide open until you master a few other things. THEN play with the wide open aperture and focus. 

You have to many things to learn to focus so hard on forcing yourself to shoot wide open. Not to mention that a lens is FAR from it's sharpest wide open anyway. If you stop down to f/3.5 you are going to have a sharper focus point even if it is only an inch in DOF still. These seem to have no focus what-so-ever in them and it's a combination of your aperture, the wide open softer  part of the lens and the focus and recompose technique. 

Don't concentrate on this for now. Concentrate on exposure and capturing the image properly first. Shooting at f/1.8 is hard. I RARELY shoot that wide open-the lens isn't going to be sharp as I want and the chances of missing focus are multiplied exponentially. Why take a chance?

As for your question on the AF points you really do need to read your manual. Then you need to keep it in your bag to refer to for the next year or so. You won't understand a lot of crap in there now, but at some point you'll be shooting and think... I know there's a way... THE MANUAL!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Elizabeth,*You have completely the wrong idea about how forums are best used.It is truly impossible to correct every conceivable foolish step you are making without any basic knowledge.You will wear out your welcome very quickly, no matter how pleasant your attitude.Read the references you were given.Read the manual.Stop doing 'shoots'Just take pictures for instruction as you learn different facts.And then start taking pictures for real.*


Yeah Elizabeth it's like what, you're 3rd post for CC??? I know the rest of us followed guidelines flawlessly at this point! Pssh with of your experience you really should know better!


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Elizabeth,
> 
> *You have completely the wrong idea about how forums are best used.
> It is truly impossible to correct every conceivable foolish step you are making without any basic knowledge.
> ...



Disregarded - So much time in this forum is spent arguing about the stupidest things! I don't have that kind of time to waste.


----------



## Diver_matt (Jan 17, 2012)

But you have time to repeat questions, repeat mistakes and read repetitive answers?


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Get a notebook to carry with you and make notes about EVERYTHING. The light-how much, where it is, what kind of light it is... The camera settings, the buildings around you, etc.
> It does a couple of things for you-first it makes you STOP and THINK about every element of the images you are about to make. It forces you to take notice of the settings you are coming up with becuase you are about to write them down. You'll immediately notice HEY! My shutter can't be that low.
> Then when you go back and look at the images you will be able to look at the notes and see things you don't see in the image thru those notes.
> 
> you have got to learn to watch your shutter speed. If you are in aperture priority and you see your shutter at less than 1/125 with a live subject you have to do something to make that come back up. Either reduce the aperture number or raise the ISO. You will never get a decent shot with shutter speeds that low.


This is a GREAT idea! I will defiantly do that!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is what you need to do today when you are spending your shooting/learning time. 
First-learn about the focus points and how to use just one of them-not all.
THEN: Set up something inanimate. Teddy bear, shoe, coke bottle. It doesn't matter what it is. Then play with your aperture. Shoot the object from the same distance-say 5 feet, just shoot it at f/1.8; 2.8; 3.5; 5.6; 7.1 and so on... You will need AMPLE light to do this in. Shoot outdoors if you can in the best possible amount of light. Use your auto ISO and aperture priority. When you are done shooting put the images on the computer and look at each one. 

Then shoot the same series over again from 10 feet away. Put the images on the computer and look at each one. 

Come back and tell us what you saw and learned.
Tomorrow's assignment: Shutter speed-hand held.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Yeah Elizabeth it's like what, you're 3rd post for CC??? I know the rest of us followed guidelines flawlessly at this point! Pssh with of your experience you really should know better!



yea.. three posts.. like TEN PAGES EACH... trying to help... and she just keeps doing the same SH1T over and over and over. You really need to back off on the sarcasm.. especially when the Traveler is dead on!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> Disregarded - So much time in this forum is spent arguing about the stupidest things! I don't have that kind of time to waste.



Disregarded? Ok.. I think from now on.. you can do without my assistance, since you know so much already. Hopefully everyone else will fill the same way... 

You can't even consistently take photos with good focus, or decent exposure.. and you are "disregarding" good advice and being a smarta$$.... good luck!


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 17, 2012)

Experience can come in the form of making an attempt to understand forum dynamics between members, as opposed to jumping right in. 

There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Disregarded? Ok.. I think from now on.. you can do without my assistance, since you know so much already. Hopefully everyone else will fill the same way...
> 
> You can't even consistently take photos with good focus, or decent exposure.. and you are "disregarding" good advice and being a smarta$$.... good luck!




Yup! And the whole shooting wide open has been discussed numerous times and then this post in which ALL photos posted were shot wide open and she's wondering why her focus is off!


----------



## NickA (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Elizabeth it's like what, you're 3rd post for CC??? I know the rest of us followed guidelines flawlessly at this point! Pssh with of your experience you really should know better!
> ...



Sorry Elizabeth for hi-jacking your post but.... @cgipson1 (and others complaining about the OP), isn't this the Beginners section of the forum?  I don't know about you, but when I started out there was no Google, or forums like this so we had to figure things out for ourselves.  Well, there was CompuServe and Prodigy (who remembers those?), but forums like this were not readily available.  Some people learn at different rates, and some people can read books and manuals all day and it won't mean a thing to them. Just answer the questions; she'll catch on and learn.  And if you don't want to help, then don't read this topic anymore.  It's that simple.  

It's an Internet forum people, nothing to get all worked up about.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:


> The two thing I would remove from Photography if I could
> 
> 1. The term "I always shoot wide open"
> 
> ...



Re: Point 2--Wow. That's a *bit* of an over-reaction, don't you think?  Seems to me like the 50mm 1.8 can be a great lens for getting nice sharp images (especially if you are moving to that from a kit lens). AS LONG AS they *do not*:

(see Point 1) Always shoot wide open.

The 50mm 1.8 is what I'm planning to buy next, along with a flash--but if TPF has taught me anything it has taught me this: I will not--repeat, NOT--start shooting at everything in sight, wide-open. In fact, I've already decided that other than one or two initial test shots, I plan to spend the first two weeks with my 50 not *allowing* myself to shoot ANYthing wide open.  
On the other hand, I always know how to use a DOF calculator.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Disregarded? Ok.. I think from now on.. you can do without my assistance, since you know so much already. Hopefully everyone else will fill the same way...
> 
> You can't even consistently take photos with good focus, or decent exposure.. and you are "disregarding" good advice and being a smarta$$.... good luck!





			
				cgipson1 said:
			
		

> That means you won't be posting anymore shot at F1.8 or F2.2 for a while, right?    LOL!



Does this look familiar?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

NickA said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...



I remember compuserve and genie before prodigy even existed.. at 300 baud. I have also been involved with trying to help this individual since her first post.. which you obviously haven't based on your join date / post count. Since you dont know the whole story.. I am surprised that you even commented


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

NickA said:
			
		

> Sorry Elizabeth for hi-jacking your post but.... @cgipson1 (and others complaining about the OP), isn't this the Beginners section of the forum?  I don't know about you, but when I started out there was no Google, or forums like this so we had to figure things out for ourselves.  Well, there was CompuServe and Prodigy (who remembers those?), but forums like this were not readily available.  Some people learn at different rates, and some people can read books and manuals all day and it won't mean a thing to them. Just answer the questions; she'll catch on and learn.  And if you don't want to help, then don't read this topic anymore.  It's that simple.
> 
> It's an Internet forum people, nothing to get all worked up about.



The questions have been answered before.  And people should still put a little effort into their learning especially since there is google and books.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> On the other hand, I always know how to use a DOF calculator.



hahaha... you are much more advanced then the OP!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> hahaha... you are much more advanced then the OP!



Does this remind you of something. I swear you and I were in this exact situation not too long ago.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean that E30 is a PG in drag?


----------



## NickA (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I remember compuserve and genie before prodigy even existed.. at 300 baud. I have also been involved with trying to help this individual since her first post.. which you obviously haven't based on your join date / post count. Since you dont know the whole story.. I am surprised that you even commented



I was hoping this forum wasn't all about post counts and join date.  We all know that means nothing.  I'm a moderator at a few of the popular smartphone forums.  If there is one thing I've learned is that it's not about post count.  I just feel bad on my forums, and this one, when people come looking for help and other forum members lose patients.  I've closed threads like this just because it goes so off topic.  If people would just put the energy into helping the OP, instead of spending time looking at her previous posts, she may learn something.  And if not, again, just don't reply.

300 baud is just a little before my time.  4800 was "it" when i started.  And oh how happy I was when 14,400 came out.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

NickA said:
			
		

> I was hoping this forum wasn't all about post counts and join date.  We all know that means nothing.  I'm a moderator at a few of the popular smartphone forums.  If there is one thing I've learned is that it's not about post count.  I just feel bad on my forums, and this one, when people come looking for help and other forum members lose patients.  I've closed threads like this just because it goes so off topic.  If people would just put the energy into helping the OP, instead of spending time looking at her previous posts, she may learn something.  And if not, again, just don't reply.
> 
> 300 baud is just a little before my time.  4800 was "it" when i started.  And oh how happy I was when 14,400 came out.



It's not about post count and join date. Cgipson has been helping her as have other people but people have to put some effort in. They can't keep doing the same thing and expect different things.


----------



## NickA (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> It's not about post count and join date. Cgipson has been helping her as have other people but people have to put some effort in. They can't keep doing the same thing and expect different things.



Noted, and thanks.  I'll take my own advice now and move on to other topics.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jan 17, 2012)

NickA said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember compuserve and genie before prodigy even existed.. at 300 baud. I have also been involved with trying to help this individual since her first post.. which you obviously haven't based on your join date / post count. Since you dont know the whole story.. I am surprised that you even commented
> ...


With respect, the situation is different here.  Elizabeth is looking for advice and help with her photography and she has been advised about shooting wide open quite often.  I think that what frustrates people more than anything is that she clearly has ability and has some good ideas.  Many people feel like they are being disrespected when they advise someone to not to do something in their first examples and are still doing it a few shoots later.  Respect moves two ways.  Now I don't think that Elizabeth is intending to be disrespectful.  She is just very eager to shoot and is forgetting what people have advised.  There have been far worse before her.  It's just that she is holding herself back.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

NickA said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember compuserve and genie before prodigy even existed.. at 300 baud. I have also been involved with trying to help this individual since her first post.. which you obviously haven't based on your join date / post count. Since you dont know the whole story.. I am surprised that you even commented
> ...



My point was that we have tried repeatedly to help... and it seems to go nowhere. She thinks that she is talented.. and that talent will make up for a lack of basic skills. I do think my time and energy is better used on others here that need help, primarily those that actually make an effort. The main trouble is that Facebook has told her she is wonderful.. and she could be (future tense), but she isn't (present tense)!

This site isn't about post counts and join date.. but when someone who just joined makes a comment on a ongoing problem that they most likely know nothing about.. it is a little irritating. We see a lot of that, mostly from short lived troll types! (not calling you a troll.. just stating why the irritation is there.) I hope that clarifies the issue a little bit for you.

I guess you don't remember arpanet then?


----------



## punch (Jan 17, 2012)

good news is... i think your compositions are interesting.  not always well-executed, but interesting.  so at least there's that.


----------



## NickA (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> My point was that we have tried repeatedly to help... and it seems to go nowhere. She thinks that she is talented.. and that talent will make up for a lack of basic skills. I do think my time and energy is better used on others here that need help, primarily those that actually make an effort. The main trouble is that Facebook has told her she is wonderful.. and she could be (future tense), but she isn't (present tense)!
> 
> This site isn't about post counts and join date.. but when someone who just joined makes a comment on a ongoing problem that they most likely know nothing about.. it is a little irritating. We see a lot of that, mostly from short lived troll types! (not calling you a troll.. just stating why the irritation is there.) I hope that clarifies the issue a little bit for you.
> 
> I guess you don't remember arpanet then?



Definitively not a troll.  I see enough of those on my sites, mostly just joining to bash the competition.  Like we get a lot of iPhone/iPad users joining just to bash Android, and the other way around.  And yeah, the first thing I look at is post count and when they joined, and what their prior posts (if any) "sound" like.

I didn't just join to make a comment, I joined so I wouldn't have to see all the ads an unregistered member sees .  But being familiar with running multiple forums for the past few years, I know that some posters don't intend to ask the same questions over and over.  There's just so much over whelming information that it gets a bit intimidating.


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Elizabeth30 said:
> 
> 
> > Disregarded - So much time in this forum is spent arguing about the stupidest things! I don't have that kind of time to waste.
> ...



Dude, cool yourself, I'm not being a smart A! This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. Why does every post have to turn into some type of argument. I HAVE taken A LOT of advise!!! My first post was like what 5 days ago? I have already accepted that I am NOT a photographer - lesson #1, I realized that I have so much more to learn and took initiative lesson #2, I started reading my manual (as advised) I'm on page 56 and have only read about the basics thus far lesson #3, I have also watched at least 6 or 7 tutorials since then (as advised) lesson #4, I have follow most of the provided links along with some of my own through googling topics, lesson #5, I learned about the exposure triangle (aperture, shutter, ISO) I didn't know this before, lesson #6, I also "tried" shooting with a smaller aperture and my photos were blown out and I wrongly amused it was the aperture hence the opening it back up, Lesson #7, last night I learned about using the bridge in PS and was able to see my photos info so that I can now compare them and learn, lesson #8....... have I convinced you enough that I have learned from my posts? Seriously, it's been 5 freakin days? I am so eager to learn which is partly why I just went out there and did a shoot and totally forgot about shooting wide open and when I did realize this I move it up and then my photos where blurry because the shutter was going so low and I didn't know what was going on during the shoot but after posting these pics and being able to see each photos info I now know what was going on. 
I seriously don't have time to waste arguing about every little thing in every post I make. If it's annoying to you or anyone else then by all means do not read my posts! BUT I do REALLY want to learn, and if I didn't, I would have been outa here after the first day I got soooooo many smart as$ Comments!!! 
Also, I am an EXTREMELY visual learner, so tutorials are my best bet, questions are so helpful for me. I have struggled with dyslexia all my life and reading takes me 10 times as long as others so it also helps to have people explain stuff rather than spend 3 hours reading and I get to page 20 and can't remember half of what I just read.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 17, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Agree. BTW I might be getting a DSLR in a month or two, so this aparture jargon will actually apply to me!!!!




I knew this was going to happen. Called it a month ago.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 17, 2012)

MTVision said:


> NickA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is that there are a hundred of us "helping" and the amount of information is so overwhelming it's not even funny. Not to mention that she's gotten advice for everything from the very basic basics to some extremely advanced stuff. People pop in and say things that have no bearing on where the person learning is at in this journey which throws a monkey wrench into the works. 
5 days is not nearly enough to figure out which ones are throwing some advanced stuff into your works, which ones are crap and which ones are actually trying to help AND which of those will actually be able to help in the way that the learner needs to be helped. 
Yeah, there needs to be some slack cut for that! Take a look at the posts and the heaping wealth of information thrown at her here! How is a newbie to know what is what she needs now and what she needs later? 
The same thing happened with AMOMENT who needed even littler blocks of information that were specific to her RIGHT NOW. She tried to listen to EVERYONE and EVERYTHING and ended up with a huge mess to sort thru. Everyone got frustrated with her and then nailed her to the wall for not taking the advice... Elizabeth has definitely handled it better than AMOMENT did so far. 
This isn't an overnight thing, for God's sake, but damn... she is definitely making improvements here!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 17, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> The problem is that there are a hundred of us "helping" and the amount of information is so overwhelming it's not even funny. Not to mention that she's gotten advice for everything from the very basic basics to some extremely advanced stuff. People pop in and say things that have no bearing on where the person learning is at in this journey which throws a monkey wrench into the works.
> 5 days is not nearly enough to figure out which ones are throwing some advanced stuff into your works, which ones are crap and which ones are actually trying to help AND which of those will actually be able to help in the way that the learner needs to be helped.
> Yeah, there needs to be some slack cut for that! Take a look at the posts and the heaping wealth of information thrown at her here! How is a newbie to know what is what she needs now and what she needs later?
> The same thing happened with AMOMENT who needed even littler blocks of information that were specific to her RIGHT NOW. She tried to listen to EVERYONE and EVERYTHING and ended up with a huge mess to sort thru. Everyone got frustrated with her and then nailed her to the wall for not taking the advice... Elizabeth has definitely handled it better than AMOMENT did so far.
> This isn't an overnight thing, for God's sake, but damn... she is definitely making improvements here!



Improvement in editing skill maybe. Whatever - my point is still that maybe just maybe she should do some research on her own. She's dyslexic and has issues reading and a visual learner so how in the hell is a forum of people explaining stuff to her going to help if she can't remember anything after 10 minutes???


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

Check out youtube for some videos, since reading is difficult it's probably right up your alley


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> My point was that we have tried repeatedly to help... and it seems to go nowhere. *She thinks that she is talented.. *and that talent will make up for a lack of basic skills. I do think my time and energy is better used on others here that need help, primarily those that actually make an effort. The main trouble is that Facebook has told her she is wonderful.. and she could be (future tense), but she isn't (present tense)!
> 
> This site isn't about post counts and join date.. but when someone who just joined makes a comment on a ongoing problem that they most likely know nothing about.. it is a little irritating. We see a lot of that, mostly from short lived troll types! (not calling you a troll.. just stating why the irritation is there.) I hope that clarifies the issue a little bit for you.
> 
> I guess you don't remember arpanet then?



Have you seen her facebook page by chance?
I don't want to come of as being nasty, but heads chopped off........children looking down into the ground.
Out of focus, high iso shots in program mode. And she's charging friends and family for these.
Hyping herself up on her facebook page to be some high class, seasoned professional photographer.

I have nothing against beginners......really. I mean it, honest.
I do object to beginners acting like professionals, and selling, or trying to sell CRAP to the public as it makes the entire industry look bad.

The sooner Elizabeth faces the fact that she is nowhere near a professional level photographer, and simply at this point, a mom with a camera, who THINKS shes a pro, the better off she will be on this forum.
On the other hand, she is at liberty to disregard all advice on the forum if she so chooses, including this. Which I have no problem with.

Disclaimer : I am not a professional. Nor do I pretend to be one.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> children looking down into the ground.
> .



I know that YOU did not just say that!!! :lmao:


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 17, 2012)

I did, I really did.
lol


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30.... Early on in the thread you mentioned not understanding exposure much. Then you really need to get this book and study it. I keep a copy in my bag. It's highly recommended.

http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Exposure-3rd-Photographs-Camera/dp/0817439390


----------



## Bossy (Jan 17, 2012)

Chris, she said she can't read books, only forums.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 17, 2012)

Blackrose, here is the prime example I speak of.
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...70242_243433982376790_717086_1184324539_n.jpg

And she's trying like HELL to sell this stuff to the unsuspecting who have been misled into thinking she's a professional.
When in fact , she's absolutely NOT.


----------



## Elizabeth30 (Jan 17, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > My point was that we have tried repeatedly to help... and it seems to go nowhere. *She thinks that she is talented.. *and that talent will make up for a lack of basic skills. I do think my time and energy is better used on others here that need help, primarily those that actually make an effort. The main trouble is that Facebook has told her she is wonderful.. and she could be (future tense), but she isn't (present tense)!
> ...



You know what F&CK you then!!! My facebook page was made BEFORE I came into this forum and if you remember in my first post I renounced my ability and humbly started learning!!! I also noted that I have not advertised to my family and friends. I hadn't even done any shoots prior to my family comeing to me and asking for a shoot. My first shoot I told my aunt I would do it for free because I'm not professional and she INSISTED on giving me something. Then followed another family asking if I would do photos and offering money. Read the post before this. This forum is a Fing joke!!! Some of you here I belive really do want to help but other are just egotistic bastards!!! I hope your comments give you an fing hard on or it wasn't worht it!! See ya!


----------



## MWC2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Can I ask a question? How does the average member of this forum get this type of attention?  

Here I was thinking that 10 helpful C&C replies were wonderful and *THIS *get's 6 pages?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> ........ Seriously, it's been 5 freakin days? I am so eager to learn which is partly why I just went out there and did a shoot and totally forgot about shooting wide open and when I did realize this I move it up and then my photos where blurry because the shutter was going so low and I didn't know what was going on during the shoot but after posting these pics and being able to see each photos info I now know what was going on..........


Here's a bit of advice that you probably won't receive to well.  If there are issues with your images that you are now able to decipher the error(s), do not post them.  Use quiet comtemplation and reshoot with full attention to those errors previously made.  Keeping notes really does help while out in the field.... this could also be your kitchen table.  We wish to view your best efforts, not the mistakes already known.




Elizabeth30 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth,
> ...


This would be YOUR loss, no one elses.  The_Traveler (Lew) is a library of information.


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 17, 2012)

What was your shutter speed? 1.8 is way to open to shoot that distance and not expect depth of field to work against you. Sharpen them up in post as they are sweet photos.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> You know what F&CK you then!!! My facebook page was made BEFORE I  came into this forum and if you remember in my first post I renounced my  ability and humbly started learning!!! I also noted that I have not  advertised to my family and friends. I hadn't even done any shoots prior  to my family comeing to me and asking for a shoot. My first shoot I  told my aunt I would do it for free because I'm not professional and she  INSISTED on giving me something. Then followed another family asking if  I would do photos and offering money. Read the post before this. This  forum is a Fing joke!!! Some of you here I belive really do want to help  but other are just egotistic bastards!!! I hope your comments give you  an fing hard on or it wasn't worht it!! See ya!



Simmer down sugarbritches.
It wasn't a personal attack. It was insight.
If you stick around long enough, you'll thank me later.

Me? Egotistical? You have got to be kidding.
Time for my afternoon mirror break..........see you later.


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 17, 2012)

Dirty mind on that one! If only her pictures aroused me in the same way she assumed we get replying to her...


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2012)

Bahhhhahahaha!!! :lmao:


----------



## Tee (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth- I'm not being snarky when I say this: I recommend looking at your manual to learn how to use single point focus as well as how to use your in-camera metering while in M.  Aside from the 1.8 issue, I truly think learning those basic items will help you immensely.  Please consider YouTube for tutorials.  Subjects like "how to meter in camera" & "single point focus" are there.  Lastly, the next time you shoot, challenge yourself to keep all f/stops between 3.2 and f/8.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 17, 2012)

Like sands through the hourglass, so are the days of our lives.


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 17, 2012)

hydkaran420 said:
			
		

> So you tried f13, f5 and then with f1.8...??? But why ? Why didn't you tried step by step ? You gotta know and understand exposure first. But I gotta say you really got a very good eye... Go on...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum



Don't you think they would understand it better by seeing the differences?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Me? Egotistical? You have got to be kidding.
> Time for my afternoon mirror break..........see you later.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > NickA said:
> ...



My very first post to her was about using a smaller aperture.... in her first thread....  how hard is it to learn that? lol!



cgipson1 said:


> nice shot... but a trifle more DOF (smaller  aperture) and her other eye would still be in focus, which is a style I  prefer... others may not!
> 
> Cropping... dont chop heads and chins if you can help it.. even for a  really tight shot.. and vertical format would be preferred here  usually!


----------



## ababysean (Jan 17, 2012)

F 1.8

I don't have to read or post again to tell you to NOT USE 1.8


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 17, 2012)

Elizabeth30 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




Lightspeed is one of the most patient people on here with beginners. He's made some really nice offers to other people on this forum. And he doesn't jump on the bandwagon, doesn't throw insults and gives the benefit of the doubt ALOT. If he has something to say you should really listen!! I do agree a lot of people on here can be unfairly condescending, but Light is not one of them.


----------

